# Dress up



## Willow Glen (Sep 5, 2007)

O.K so lets see you and ya horses in a costume class or for something the 2 of ya have dressed up for, My pic was taken at the nationals in march 2007 it was so much fun we came 5th the other pic was one of the other people I thought was a cool idea he was a Gladiator, So come on show me some pics


----------



## Champ (Sep 5, 2007)

great costumes!!


----------



## wiccanz (Sep 5, 2007)

Ahaaa!!! So that was you! I thought you looked great! Very authentic!

It's a great fun class, I hope they continue to have it, Lord only knows what hubby will dream up this time!!


----------



## Willow Glen (Sep 6, 2007)

Cool I was wondering if any1 in nz would see and reconise


----------



## CheyAut (Sep 13, 2007)

Cocoa as a farie






And a hula dancer






Tracker as Superman






And a caveman






And Sheik (used to own) as a Butterfly






I'm the butterfly catcher, my mini aussie is a caterpillar











Jessi


----------



## Willow Glen (Sep 13, 2007)

YAY some replys bout time ya guys look sssssssoooooooo cute well done


----------



## nootka (Sep 13, 2007)

Our filly, Lark, as a "pegasus" (in bay!) at a costume party held at our local feed store for Halloween.

Liz M.


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## nootka (Sep 15, 2007)

And our unicorn from the year previous.






Liz


----------

